# tactical pants for training



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

so i was thinking of ordering a pair of 5.11s or some EOTAC operators pants. Just wondering if any of you guys wear either of these, and how they hold up with the rigors or working dog training. thanks


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

James Biggs said:


> so i was thinking of ordering a pair of 5.11s or some EOTAC operators pants. Just wondering if any of you guys wear either of these, and how they hold up with the rigors or working dog training. thanks


They work...


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

Michael Santana said:


> They work...


 both??? i think i like the Eotac's better..


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I like 511's for the big butt pocket. Nice for carrying a reward. They hold up pretty well now, but are a little pricey. You can get cargo pants at Wal mart that will hold up. Just not nearly so cool as they aren't 511s.


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> I like 511's for the big butt pocket. Nice for carrying a reward. They hold up pretty well now, but are a little pricey. You can get cargo pants at Wal mart that will hold up. Just not nearly so cool as they aren't 511s.


lol.. yeah i just want something that i can buy 2 or 3 pairs and they will last for a while. cant seem to get a pair of jeans lately that last... but ..my wife is deployed and it might have soemthing with me trying to wash clothes.. who knows.. \\/


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

James Biggs said:


> lol.. yeah i just want something that i can buy 2 or 3 pairs and they will last for a while. cant seem to get a pair of jeans lately that last... but ..my wife is deployed and it might have soemthing with me trying to wash clothes.. who knows.. \\/


 
Is it looking cool or being practical? Like Dave said go to walmart, Military surplus etc, cargo pants or fatigue bottoms, various colors. Large Cargo pockets for rewards, strong and PRACTICAL! Beside being cheap, hell you could get 2 for the price of 1 of 5.11's of which I like, but cargo pockets are small and have velcro.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Is it looking cool or being practical? Like Dave said go to walmart, Military surplus etc, cargo pants or fatigue bottoms, various colors. Large Cargo pockets for rewards, strong and PRACTICAL! Beside being cheap, hell you could get 2 for the price of 1 of 5.11's of which I like, but cargo pockets are small and have velcro.


I am with Jody, 5.11 are nice especially the ripstock ones but why waste the money when you can go to places he mentioned or tj maxx and also kohls. Like he said all the colors you want from blue-black-camo,etc...... I like the ripstock but these other materials are more practical for just sport or practice training. I leave the rip stocks at home when just out playing / training JMO.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Check out
http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/Main.aspx?kwtid=270887&pmdgtl=1&gclid=CLmE1O64n6YCFQN7gwodckLDpQ
they have a lot of deals on Tactical pants and other such stuff at discount prices.


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

i was more thinking about the padding in the knees of the Eotacs...thats why i really wanted em.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Here ya go these are comfy http://dailyiowanarts.blogspot.com/2008/11/thanksgiving-zubaz-fest.html
I'll bet you could find them in camo


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

i understand that your 3165 post to my 12 may warrant your sarcastic and completely useless comments. But could you do us all a favor and try to stick on topic? this isnt a game to me, its the direction im trying to take my life style and career..so.. please and thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: i was more thinking about the padding in the knees of the Eotacs...thats why i really wanted em.

So you do Sch then ?

Too easy. Just too easy. What the **** are you doing on your knees ?


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: i was more thinking about the padding in the knees of the Eotacs...thats why i really wanted em.
> 
> So you do Sch then ?
> 
> Too easy. Just too easy. What the **** are you doing on your knees ?


lol.. not just buying them for dog training, i also do CCW training, and alot of shooting. Seeing if they would hold up to the amount of activity in dog training, and wether they are comfortable is really secondary to that.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Here ya go these are comfy http://dailyiowanarts.blogspot.com/2008/11/thanksgiving-zubaz-fest.html
> I'll bet you could find them in camo





James Biggs said:


> i understand that your 3165 post to my 12 may warrant your sarcastic and completely useless comments. But could you do us all a favor and try to stick on topic? this isnt a game to me, its the direction im trying to take my life style and career..so.. please and thanks


Ahhh life style thing this is serious, sorry thought you were just playing teh Army


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Ahhh life style thing this is serious, sorry thought you were just playing teh Army


no already been there and done that thanks.. 

got my answers on this question, thanks guys.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: this isnt a game to me, its the direction im trying to take my life style and career..so.. please and thanks

Seriously, you could not sound more metro if you tried after this statement. LOL Just buy the ****ing pants for ****s sake.


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: this isnt a game to me, its the direction im trying to take my life style and career..so.. please and thanks
> 
> Seriously, you could not sound more metro if you tried after this statement. LOL Just buy the ****ing pants for ****s sake.



you know, if i wanted a cum back i woulda gotten it off ur chin..


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

James Biggs said:


> you know, if i wanted a cum back i woulda gotten it off ur chin..


You sure you don't want teh Zubaz =P~


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
you know, if i wanted a cum back i woulda gotten it off ur chin..

See, you tried to sound even more gay than before, and failed. So, have you tried eating more oysters for the low sperm count ?


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> You sure you don't want teh Zubaz =P~


 what the **** is that? lmao


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> you know, if i wanted a cum back i woulda gotten it off ur chin..
> 
> See, you tried to sound even more gay than before, and failed. So, have you tried eating more oysters for the low sperm count ?


no i drink less mountain dew and stopped porkin your mother so much =D>


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

I really like the Tru-spec 24-7 pants. A lot of pockets and great price.


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

Jonathan Katz said:


> I really like the Tru-spec 24-7 pants. A lot of pockets and great price.


yeah i saw those on tacticalpants.com as well. good price to.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

James Biggs said:


> yeah i saw those on tacticalpants.com as well. good price to.


Make sure to get the cotton blend instead of the strait cotton. The cotton breathes very well in hot climates, (feels like your wearing shorts) but a dog nail will go right through them.

I have done the whole army surplus walmart thing. With my luck they would rip by noon and now I have to work the rest of the day with a big hole in my pants.

http://www.afmo.com/24_7_Series_Pants_Poly_Cotton_Ripstop_Fabric_p/205-00457.htm

If you type in TRANSMITTER at checkout, you get 10% off.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: no i drink less mountain dew and stopped porkin your mother so much =D>

Have you seen my mother ? She would give small time like you a beat down, and you would be glad you ran off.

That MT Dew shit is a myth.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

F***** myth . I got 3 kids . 

I recommend the pink 511's just make sure to have your tailor take them up in the crotch .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

511's are cool!
They have enough room to put a wallet in each pocket. I need that to look like I got an ass!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> F***** myth . I got 3 kids .
> 
> I recommend the pink 511's just make sure to have your tailor take them up in the crotch .


HELL YEAH!!!!!! that's how you sport a Moose Knuckle


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> 511's are cool!
> They have enough room to put a wallet in each pocket. I need that to look like I got an ass!


Bob...prolly dont want to bring up your ass in this thread, just sayin...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Bob...prolly dont want to bring up your ass in this thread, just sayin...



:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

I get all my 511's from http://www.lapolicegear.com/


----------



## Lamar Blackmor (Aug 1, 2010)

5.11 make for work an last have and pad knees an goo sticthing. desine for prosesional not so crap form walmark


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> I get all my 511's from http://www.lapolicegear.com/


thanks for the link, great prices too


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have several pairs of 5.11 pants. They were much better quality back when they were still being made by Royal Robbins. My original Royal Robbins 5.11 pants are great and still hanging in there, but the new type of 5.11 gear sucks really, it looks cool but it just does not hold up under real world use, the boots are the worst ever, the 5.11 heavy weight golf shirts are nice.
The best tactical pants that I have worn are made by Kitanica, but they are not cheap at all.
Crye prescision also has some very high quality pants


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Business must be good if you train in kitanica's. ))

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Business must be good if you train in kitanica's. ))
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


ha ha.......for sure I dont train or even walk with Mali puppies with those pants on no pants are Mali puppy proof, but those Kitanica pants are pretty damn tough. for the puppies I usually just wear the cheapest pants I can find because no matter what pants you wear they will get destroyed by only a few trips to the puppy pens.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

If your wearing them for shooting, get some knee pads and wear whatever pants that are comfortable. Like some of the other posters, I like the 5.11 for the deep rear pockets. Blackhawk makes good kneepads for shooting. Whatever the other posters want to do while wearing kneepads is strictly up to them. The kneepads that are inserted into the pants never sit right and bounce around when your moving. Why not buy some cheap practical BDU's from an surplus store if your train dogs in them. If it's good enough for the troops, it's usually good enough for me.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Kitanica makes some real tough stuff. Don’t own it but seen it. I got to go with your cargos from walmart and Target being what 99.9% of the world needs. And I got to agree with the guy who said if its good enough for our military its good enough for the other 0.1%. Regular Tan fatigues with rip stop, leg pockets and ties at the bottom are good stuff. The only reason I could ever see myself needing something tougher is when I am in the bogs of NJ and there big ass dinosaur thorns got me all frozen. I was thinking those Kitanicas might do the trick in the thorns. 
Once you get used to cargos you don’t know what to do with your phone and other shit when you put on jeans. Maybe I need one of those *** bags around my waist


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Kitanica makes some real tough stuff. Don’t own it but seen it. I got to go with your cargos from walmart and Target being what 99.9% of the world needs. And I got to agree with the guy who said if its good enough for our military its good enough for the other 0.1%. Regular Tan fatigues with rip stop, leg pockets and ties at the bottom are good stuff. The only reason I could ever see myself needing something tougher is when I am in the bogs of NJ and there big ass dinosaur thorns got me all frozen. I was thinking those Kitanicas might do the trick in the thorns.
> Once you get used to cargos you don’t know what to do with your phone and other shit when you put on jeans. Maybe I need one of those *** bags around my waist


Fanny pack and the Zubaz for you


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Fanny pack and the Zubaz for you


Ill be right out of 1988. Those guys were a dime a dozen in NJ, you know Jersey shore. 
I recently spent some time with a good friend who was one of those ninja military guys (spent a few years on SEAL team 6) and he and his friends were laughing that all you have to do is put “TACTICAL” in front of something and the goof balls will buy it. If they were *Tactical* fanny packs and *Tactical* zubaz you think they would sell? Or maybe Navy SEAL Zubaz? Kinda like every watch out there. Im glad I just had jeans on that day


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ill be right out of 1988. Those guys were a dime a dozen in NJ, you know Jersey shore.
> I recently spent some time with a good friend who was one of those ninja military guys (spent a few years on SEAL team 6) and he and his friends were laughing that all you have to do is put “TACTICAL” in front of something and the goof balls will buy it. If they were *Tactical* fanny packs and *Tactical* zubaz you think they would sell? Or maybe Navy SEAL Zubaz? Kinda like every watch out there. Im glad I just had jeans on that day


Or the ever-present reserve deputy that has to be disarmed before stepping on the field. "Pardon me sir, but you won't be needing your three, chambered side arms while your tripping all over your dog." "You can leave the flight suit and chest rig at home next time as well."


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Pro tuff has good pants, they are high about $60 a pair. Tru spec are alright, cheaper and comfortable. Propper makes a real tough pair, reasonable priced. Dickies are probably my favorite, cheap, fairly tough, but real comfortable. I live in mine about 70-90 hours a week so comfort is important.


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

i went and got some abu pants for now.. since they have the smaller pockets as well as the cargo pockets, but not really something i would wear to a business meeting lol so ill get some black or khaki tac pants eventually.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Who woulda have thought there would be 43 posts about what kinda of pants to wear while training. [--k


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

todd pavlus said:


> Who woulda have thought there would be 43 posts about what kinda of pants to wear while training. [--k


haha


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Who woulda have thought there would be 43 posts about what kinda of pants to wear while training. [--k


its getting gay in here


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Here ya go these are comfy http://dailyiowanarts.blogspot.com/2008/11/thanksgiving-zubaz-fest.html
> I'll bet you could find them in camo





James Biggs said:


> you know, if i wanted a cum back i woulda gotten it off ur chin..





Jim Nash said:


> F***** myth . I got 3 kids .
> 
> I recommend the pink 511's just make sure to have your tailor take them up in the crotch .





Mike Scheiber said:


> HELL YEAH!!!!!! that's how you sport a Moose Knuckle





Chris McDonald said:


> its getting gay in here


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KXcSQbjG88


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KXcSQbjG88


;-) www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2ALsvU50wQ


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KXcSQbjG88



I don't want to know why or even how you found that site!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KXcSQbjG88


Is that an ad for Tactical pants?


----------

